# Kindle Fire and Amazon Prime



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Hi all- I have a question, can you download and watch my Prime videos on the kindle fire hdx or kindle fire hd. Just trying to figure out if the Prime on the Fire is different than the Amazon Prime app for ipad. As far as downloading then having it in your library or can you purchase and watch directly from the device itself. 

I am not sure I'm making any sense but any help would be appreciated ! Thx you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can download free Prime Videos onto your Fire HDX and I think the HD (not sure about the HD without research) to watch offline for a period of, I think, 48 hours.  Not sure if you can do this with the Prime Video on the iPad--I should probably check since I have an iPad. 

Off to look stuff up. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, you can download selected (not all) Prime videos to Fire HD 2nd gen and HDXs. Once you download, you have 15 to 30 days to actually start watching (it apparently differs), and once you start watching, you have 48 hours to finish watching it.

Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201460820

It looks like the ability to download free video is only available for Fire owners.

Betsy


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Thx you Betsy I will check out the link, appreciate the quick response.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Most of the videos on my Prime watchlist are not eligible for download.  I have only done it once, and it was a documentary for my train ride to NJ.  Didn't watch much of it.  I have the HDX 8.9".


----------

